# Bad.Horse



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 11, 2016)

An oldie but still a goodie.  I remembered about this from a reddit post I saw earlier today.  Figured I'd bring in some nostalgia.





Trace bad.horse, and you'll get this. 


Who loves rDNS?


----------



## MannDude (Feb 11, 2016)

Nah, this is a _bad_ horse:


----------



## SkyNetHosting (Feb 19, 2016)

haha nice find, took me a while to figure it out though


----------

